

Pastebin which is able to run your code. Accepts 40 languages. - kuszi
http://ideone.com/

======
onewland
I don't want to test on somebody's server and cause them to have a bad day,
but does this thing have proper stack overflow/memory protection?

    
    
      #include <stdio.h>
      int evil(int y)
      {
          char *x = (char *) malloc(y);
          return(evil(y+1)-evil(y+2));
      }
    
      int main(int argc, char **argv)
      {
           int a = evil(1);
           return 0;
      }

~~~
gacek
It won't compile ;) (no stdlib.h/string.h)

And it won't crash the server (at least... should not). There is a fixed limit
on how much memory a process can allocate. This program will crash, but not
because of malloc, just because the recursion gets too deep (stack overflow).

~~~
onewland
Maybe it won't compile, but:

    
    
      /spoj/c_run: line 5:  3844 Segmentation fault      ./prog
    

is the error I got, and that doesn't look like a compile error. (Also, just to
be pedantic, I had noted the stack overflow possibility in my original post).

<http://ideone.com/view/09u9091w9h#> is the snippet.

------
z8000
Is there a description of the sandboxing and watchdogging performed that we
can read?

Are said components open source?

I cannot find this information about SPOJ. It is a black box.

~~~
gacek
Unfortunatelly for the readers it is closed-source, and part of the security
model is obscurity. The core service has been developed for <http://spoj.pl>
\- a bit ancient-looking repository of algorithmic problems.

~~~
bham
Security by obscurity is not security at all. You should seriously consider
opening up the source.

As my great aunt Ada used to say, "more eyeballs are better than your
eyeballs."

------
GeoJawDguJin
"But a pastebin like no other in the Internet."

Isn't this pretty much a reimplementation of codepad.org? So that's not
entirely accurate...

~~~
mima
# run your code on server side in almost 40 programming languages # and do it
all with your own input data!

------
philjr
It would be nice if the languages in the sidebar on the left were in some non-
abitrary order, preferably alphabetical :)

apart from that, a definite improvement on the languages <http://codepad.org/>
supports

Chromium and Firefox 3.5 on Ubuntu just sit there "Loading...waiting for
compilation"

------
wastedbrains
I like this and also really like <http://codepad.org> before it, but all I
really want added is an embed feature. So you can post code snippets on your
blog, and as people read the examples they can run the code.

Consider this a feature request for either service, it would be great.

~~~
kuszi
Please have a look at Scarky (scarky.com) - is it the style of embedding you
would accept?

------
mima
@onewland : feel free to test it ;) it's still in beta version, so any
suggestions (even evil ones :D) are welcome!

@est: yeah... :)

@philjr: first ten languages are most popular ones, the rest is in the
alphabetical order (between them is a special one - TEXT)

@philjr: we upgrade the servers - till 6 p.m. (CET) (planned)

~~~
memetichazard
I'm guessing you're the owner of the site. Question - Is 'Clips' supposed to
be CLisp? There is an article about a CLIPS programming language on Wikipedia,
but I couldn't find anything else for Common Lisp on your site.

~~~
mima
CLIPS != CLisp

~~~
kuszi
Yes, CLIPS is CLIPS ;)

------
olegk
<http://codepad.org> is better, I don't have to see "Loading... waiting for
compilation"

~~~
mima
come back in a few hours, sorry for inconvenience

------
kuszi
Thank you for inspiring comments and some tricky codes you have submitted to
the site - this is also helpfull.

------
est
Great, now all we need is an online IDE that supports editing SVN and GIT
directly.

~~~
shookon
Try <http://www.coderun.com/ide/> As I understand, SVN support will be added
next week.

------
hhjj
C# fails : Mono requires /proc to be mounted.

------
albertcardona
Java fails:

/usr/lib/jvm/sun-jdk-1.6/bin/javac: error while loading shared libraries:
libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

